# Wheel refurb question...Split rim bolts.



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Right then guys, it's been a while since I was on here last. Simply too busy! But yeah recently I bought myself a set of RS watanabe 2 piece split rims. They were cheap but they're in a dire need of a refurb to put them back to their former glory.

So far, through experimentation I've achieved a mighty fine finish using various grades of wet n dry, ranging up to 2000 grit so I'm happy with achieving that finish by hand.

The *trouble* occurs when I'm trying to split the wheels themselves. I'm sure most of you know the concept of split rims but anyway, essentially, they split into 2 parts. The face of the rim is attached to the barrel via nuts and bolts. Now being pretty old and abused rims, the nuts and bolts have near enough corroded. I've managed to get a few of them out so far but many others have rounded off during the process, hence not being able to get them out. And just to note these bolts are 6mm allen key fitment bolts with a 12mm-ish nut on the other side. The nuts are impossible to unscrew themselves and the rounded off allen key holes means I cant get them off. What should I do? What would you guys think the best way to get them out is? An angle grinder nut side?? or drill directly through the bolt allen key side? I'm not sure what's the best way of going about it is. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks for you attention and I hope this post makes sense. Since I've read a few wheel refurb threads on here before i thought you guys could lend a helping hand.

Rich


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

My first guess would be to spray them all with WD40 or something of the sort, then have a go. If you've got access to oxy settling torch or some kind of heating torch, give them a blast with that maybe to help ease them up. 

Any room to get in with a set of pointy nose mole grips on the bolt heads and get a firm grip & then a mate to undo the nuts with a 12mm socket on a rachet? If no you might have to go with the angle grinder, but be careful don't want to take any lumps out the wheels.

My 2 cents.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Streeto. Yeah I've already doused them heavily with WD40. Seems to have loosened a few, means I've managed to get about 8 of the bolts off one wheel.

Have no idea what an oxy settling torch is but it sounds mighty fun, guessing a blowtorch then, I better take them out of my bedroom to sort them then I'm guessing 

The mole grips idea sounds promising but I'm not sure whether it'd be possible to undo the nuts from the inside, they're pretty badly corroded almost attached to the barrel. Doesnt help that the numpty before decided that a refurb was to use a whole can of halfords finest silver spray paint with the bolts in situ.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

you could try using an impact wrench on the nuts, or if you dont have 1 put an old socket on the nut and give it a pisser with a persuader (hammer). sometimes they need a bit of a bash to loosen the corrosion. if that doesnt work try and get some screw/bolt extractors, i think screwfix sell them, they will screw into the rounded off cap heads so you can then put you socket onto the extractor and undo.

im a toolmaker so i have to sort out this type of crap all the time. haha. im pretty good at removing snapped taps aswell! :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I would try and get your hands on a set of scre extractors as mentioned above^^^^^ before you take out the angle grinder!

If the screw heads are already rounded the extractors won't cause anymore damage than is already done but you run the risk of chunks out of the alloy with the grinder if your not careful. Also bilt hamber do a good product for loosening off corrosion can't remember what it is but i'm sure someone who can will be along very soon. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

Get some penetrating oil, WD40 wont really cut it.

R


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Cheers for the advice guys. At the moment I'm in a bit of a dilema. Screw extractors sound promising and if it lessens the chance that I'll damage the rim then I'll certainly pursue that route first.

If I do this though, I'll obviously need to source new bolts for the rims. Anyone have any ideas of where I could get such bolts? Like I mentioned in the original post, they are 6mm allen key fitments and about 12mm nuts on the inner side, theres also a washer to stop you from damaging the rim. 

I had a chat to my brother today and he said to just get them professionally refurbed. I would but I prefer to do it myself, I actually quite like refurbing them 

So what I really need to do is to get the centres out and source new bolts and I should have all I need.

Srobrien, you mention penetrating oil? Where would I be able to get this from?

Thanks guys this has helped a lot. Wont have time to work on the wheels until the weekend now but I can accumulate the tools in the week.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

You could use a Dremel with a cutting head if it would fit (or possibly with a flexi-shaft if not).


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

I got a dremel like tool, from lidl actually. How it will perform though is another question altogether, thanks shredder, I'll have a go at that too.


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

The best oil to get through the cap is duckoil unreal stuff it worked on my mk2 golf caliper bolts and they'd been on 15years. A blow lamp will work but don't use them at he same time as if will end up in a ball of flames......... I know what you mean by doing them yourself as I did my BBS RM's and they turned out great.
They went from this!!!








To this.........


----------



## mikeyveccy (Mar 21, 2009)

would these help http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Irwin-5pc-Dam...tZUK_Hand_Tools_Equipment?hash=item43912f3960


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

if your still happy to try a penetrating fluid you could use ACF50 it makes WD40 look like tar, it's used on aircraft and it's not hydroscopic like WD is!!


----------

